

Let’s Call the Amazon Echo What It Is - funkyy
http://techcrunch.com/2014/11/06/lets-call-the-amazon-echo-what-it-is/

======
teepo
E-Commerce Home Ordering?

This tube despite the music streaming features, is a novel vector for ordering
products online. If it was water proof, I'd use it in the shower.

------
serve_yay
I was prepared for some stupid privacy FUD. HN comments don't disappoint
though :)

------
pastycrinkles
So I suppose I'll have to be the one to ask what the privacy implications of
an always on microphone designed to sell Amazon products will be. NSA or no
NSA, it looks about as welcome in my house as a dog turd.

